# Chitown's 2009 Subaru STI Build



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, Im finally here, the car has 9k Miles on it and i have started the fun... so here is the car, Nick-Named Wilson, from the town of Wilson Wyoming Near where I purchased it.










Plans for the build are: 
Alpine w505 Deck with PXA-H700 EQ and RUX controller mounted above the Rearview mirror.

3 Alpine PDX amps. a 150.4 A pdx 5 and a 1000.1 

I have A/D/S PX 1" Tweeters 4" mid and 6.5" components for the front stage as well as a single 308RS sub in the Glove Box which should get .4 cuft










Im gonna stop there at first and see how that sounds.... But I have a 310RS sub for the rear hatch if needed for more low end grunt or a Tympany LAT 700 for a more radical installation in the hatch. 

So the first pictures I have to share are of the tear down and stripping for sound dead materials... Im going to keep track of hours on this so I can be disappointed in the end with how slow I work!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Reserved for pictures of Tear Down.

Stock clean interior......










































After 3 hours of work


































5 Gallons of Spectrum Spray Sound Suppressor. I plan on using all 5 gallons. This car is noisy!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Reserved for Pictures of Sound Dead Completion:

Masking off the doors and Dash Area.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Reserved for pictures of Wire and installation of components.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

A Pillar Build


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Hatch Build


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Hopefully Finished Project Pictures.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I approve of this build


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian_smith06 said:


> I approve of this build


+1. Subscribed!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

A big "hell yeah!" for old school a/d/s 

Good luck with the install!!!


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

every time i see pics like that i think of that segment from Tosh.O, "Everything looks cooler through a fish-eye lense." in any case, i bet that thing is loud. a quiet interior is probably not something at the top of the list for a STI.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this - my buddy has the exact same car.


----------



## dvc (Mar 28, 2009)

fish-eye lens should be a must-have for anyone who photographs car interior. 

good luck with the build.


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

nice tear down


----------



## Bugs78 (May 14, 2010)

williamk10 said:


> nice tear down




subscribed - I love me some awd hot hatches


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh WOW, took all the interior out very fast... I'm Sub'd and awaiting updates.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm here too.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*I can't add these up above where i designated Room for them because they are not editable now. So... Here the build continues...

I got most of the damper down and needed out of necessity of putting the car back together to finish the glove box sub enclosure....

So here is what I got done yesterday.
*
*The Bottom of the enclosure....*



















*
The Top of the enclosure, used the existing glove box cover as a mold.*



















*Then Put the 2 parts together and wrapped them in glass on the inside, as I did not have any more room to grow on the outside for it to fit right.*



















*Here the hole is cut and i am applying bondo to have it fit the opening for the glove box perfectly. *



















*I hope to finish it up tonight and get the dash back in the car.*


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

dvc said:


> fish-eye lens should be a must-have for anyone who photographs car interior.
> 
> good luck with the build.



I have really been wanting to get one myself. Do you use one and 
if so which do you like best? I would prefer f2 or so. 


*OP, what brand fish eye do you use?*
The use of the a/d/s gear really makes me want to break out my
old a/d/s stuff and play with it again. Nice build!


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

subscribed!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I have really been wanting to get one myself. Do you use one and
> if so which do you like best? I would prefer f2 or so.
> 
> 
> ...


I shoot with a nikon d90 and the fish eye is the 10.5mm dx prime lens. I love its versatility.

The rest of the pics shot with nikon cool pics...


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

ChiTownSQ said:


> I shoot with a nikon d90 and the fish eye is the 10.5mm dx prime lens. I love its versatility.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avicz2 (Nov 5, 2010)

Clean!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Continued work this past week. on top of getting more of the sub box done, I got the K40 Lights wired up and discovered the best way to secure the sub woofer in the glove box.

I had to trim the inner liner of the glove box. I cut it out in one big piece incase I had to return it to stock with glue.*


















*Then I found where I had to mount it to the car was a couple of bolts through the main dash support. I did not want this much force applied directly to the fiberglass so I inserted a steel reinforcement piece and glassed it from both sides. This will give me the ability to really torque down the bolts and mount it solid in the glove compartment.

The second piece on the outside of the enclosure here is just to secure it during the interior glass works.*

































*
The raised portion here was to give the sub woofer more clearance for the magnet structure, It was bumping into the back of the enclosure when mounted.*


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Here it is test fitted. *



















*Here is the mounting of the Lights for the K40 Radar detector. I could have done this a bit more stealth, but I want to see these things if they are going off!*


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Subaru!

Looking forward!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Last night I faux suede covered the head liner and fabricated the over head pod for the H700 Processor controller.

Every one always asks, why I have the controller when the w505 controls the brain box.... Its because I have had this controller now since 2004. I like the interface, I love the auto T/A on the 700 that the 701 never got with the microphone. Also, the interface on the 505 is annoying to me... 

I at first wanted to install the pod on the window and attach with window mirror glue or something along those lines. I made a few failed pods out of fiber glass and other sundries but ultimately it needed to be stronger and I opted for welded steel creation :laugh:

I started bending a pounding flat steel that I had. its about a 1/16 thick and was pretty work able. So I came up with my shape, and tacked welded it in a few places and wala. the rear mounting plate is sunk in to insure that the edges are pulled into the headliner for a seamless look. *



































*Here is the product covered in vinyl. I should have run a few smooth coats of bondo over the steel to make it perfectly smooth as the vinyl reveals all imperfections in the pod.*










*Then I mounted it to the roof with 2 steel screws and it is stuck there. The control unit is held in by lots of pressure and 3M super 90 glue. The thing was a tight fit with out the vinyl. Now it is going no where.*


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Im looking for ideas on the trunk area.... Suede or Vinyl? Carbon look or Carpet? Alternating colors? Thinking Charcoal and Red right now

Any cool ideas?*


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

ChiTownSQ said:


> *Im looking for ideas on the trunk area.... Suede or Vinyl? Carbon look or Carpet? Alternating colors? Thinking Charcoal and Red right now
> 
> Any cool ideas?*


I say vinyl with suede accents or carbon accents IF you already
have that in your install.....


----------



## JackRusselTerrorist (Sep 16, 2010)

Subscribed, nice work so far!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I say vinyl with suede accents or carbon accents IF you already
> have that in your install.....


Ohh suede and Vinyl ! I see.... that could be cool...

Im doing plexi over the amps so the suede could be lined around the Amps under the glass hummmm


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Nah, don't do it, it won't look too nice.

hint hint


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

how's the progress coming along?


----------



## beyondredline9k (Nov 28, 2010)

Sweet car and def. sweet setup


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Update....

I was working this weekend trying to get the hatch area completed... I had a rough go of things and ended up stopping because it sucked. I don't know if it was the turkey or what but my skills as fabricator sucked this weekend. So I have a 10" sub back there in a box that Im not going to show anyone, cause it sucks and I want to redo it asap...

I was doing something similar to this, but failed.. LOL









Also, there is no way that the LAT700 is going to fit. There is zero room in the rear of this car, so im going with a single 10" A/D/S sub. if the rear exhaust was removed, I could cut out the bottom of the thing and have plenty of room, but im not ready for that and the car is not ready for that yet. 

I am driving the car now, so im enjoying something about it....*


----------



## brocken (Apr 26, 2010)

I encountered the same size challenges in my 2011 sedan. I was used to my older Subarus where I could fit a ton of stuff underneath the floor covers. Now it's all crammed in there tight and leaves you looking for other options.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

That's why I find dual exhausts totally unnecessary, lack of space and extra weight. But marketing guys think otherwise.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Well looking around the back of the car at lunch confirmed that this rear hatch is going to need glass to work right. Ugg. I was hoping to get-er-done with just MDF and keep the cost to just $25 for a sheet of the stuff.. I still might cut out part of the floor to gain another 2" in subwoofer depth in just one area (10" circle).. Gotta get the car up on a jack tonight to snoop around. 

I was also playing round with the 8" in the glove box. If I fire the thing toward the fire wall instead of out to the cabin There is a huge gain effect as well as mixes with the front stage better, might be redoing that we as well. god I love this hobbie. everyone keeps asking if its done yet.. .are they ever done! *


----------



## brocken (Apr 26, 2010)

There's about 5" depth under the seats if you did a downfiring 8".
With material thickness and space for excursion that doesn't leave a lot of depth for the driver though.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

H*ere are some updated pictures....

Tweets are in Temporary locations till i can get around to building pods
The Vinyl on the sub box matches much better than pictures and over exposed shots lead on. I have a grill for the sub, just not on it yet. Should blend in well.

I have not started the hatch area yet. *


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

That is a kickass subwoofer idea! If the bottoms of your doors were
done in suede you could then cover the sub baffle to match. That
way you wouldn't be so dependant on trying to match the top half
of your dash? You could then also cover the lower part of your 
center console, the part that meets the carpet. This would blend
it in even more. Just MHO and prolly what I would do if I were in
your shoes....

All the same, it still looks good.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

The woofer up front it's a great idea, in my case I would be afraid of vibrations in the dashboard, my dashboard wouldn't hold it's so cheap and plastic, your install looks fantastic, please let us know how it goes!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Slow Moving as usual. Mostly because I hate winter and can't get motivated to do **** when its like this out side...

So Built a box.. I had to drink 2 monster energy drinks during today to get my ass going. this one has a whole lot less fail going on too...

Does it look funny with the amps not quite centered on the sub? The sub is the very center of the hatch. The amps had to be moved a bit because the well is not centered on the hatch... I can try to eek them over to center them up.. but wanted your take on it.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I think I would move them all the way to the left and do some
distro or something to the right. If not, yeah to me it looks funny
with the sub in the center and amps a few inches off. I see the
reason for it but when its upholstered you will ALWAYS have to
explain yourself. Or be like me and not give a ****....


----------



## jivitup (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow. That sub in the glovebox looks awesome. Have you fired it up yet? How are the rattles. Seems like trying to get rid of the rattles would be a nightmare


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

jivitup said:


> Wow. That sub in the glovebox looks awesome. Have you fired it up yet? How are the rattles. Seems like trying to get rid of the rattles would be a nightmare


*No Rattles. The Subaru is built pretty tight and the enclosure is mounted with 3/4 bolts and Rubber Washers to the steel tube that supports the dash. So it is kind of isolated. It sounds fantastic and I can't wait till I get my a/d/s sub back and get rid of the cheap fosgate 8"

I might re do it so it fires the sub into the dash. There is a better gain effect that way.*


----------



## Piotr1987 (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice car And Nice Work! What processor you want to use to delayed time of subwoofer?


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow - I've always wanted to do a sub up front!


----------



## Arthrogrian19 (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool install! If I were a girl in a skirt, I'd be afraid to sit in the front seat. :surprised:


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey ChiTown, I saw in your Sig it says "STI gone"...

what do you have now?

Jay


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

I went slight old school... Strange to say that a 1997 is old, but it is. 
Got a 1997 4runner that Im starting my build on. Winter Project. Can't wait to get it up and cranking!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

The STI Is gone... Wife hated the car.. I did not love the car... Just to small really.. So here is the new build


Link to next build!


----------

